# [SOLVED] google earth has enccountered a problem



## prettylaceytiny (Jul 3, 2009)

I have recently reinstalled google earth, but after like half a minute a window pops up with ...google earth has encountered a problem and has to close. you can click on a details tab and get this as a diagnostic report, DOCUME~1\user\LOCAL\~1\Temp\Google_Earth_5.0.117.33.9347_090625-141447_1.dmp and then it shuts down. I have tryed uninstalling it ,and renameing the installshield folder to installshield_OLD ,with no change,I tryed uninstalling it again and renameing the installshield folder to installshield.old exetension,but it still shuts down. I have tryed uninstalling my anitviruse to see if that was causeing it,but no,still shuts down. I have a Compaq laptop,Hewlett-packard Presarioc300 (Reo24PA#ABGF.05) notebook.windows xp home edition.with 248 megabytes useable installed memory.security definitions are up to date. I have a mobile Intel (R)945GM exspress chipset family graphics card (up to date) .Can some one figure out whats wrong for me,as I am house bound and find google earth such a neat ,neat way to see my world. I love it. I dont know what thread this should have been placed in sorry,it its in the wrong place.


----------



## prettylaceytiny (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: google earth has enccountered a problem*

does my information not make sents ,is that why noone has come up with an ansewer. tell me what els you need?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: google earth has enccountered a problem*

Please verify you meet all requirements herehttp://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=20701


----------



## prettylaceytiny (Jul 3, 2009)

*problem solved thank-you*



prettylaceytiny said:


> I have recently reinstalled google earth, but after like half a minute a window pops up with ...google earth has encountered a problem and has to close. you can click on a details tab and get this as a diagnostic report, DOCUME~1\user\LOCAL\~1\Temp\Google_Earth_5.0.117.33.9347_090625-141447_1.dmp and then it shuts down. I have tryed uninstalling it ,and renameing the installshield folder to installshield_OLD ,with no change,I tryed uninstalling it again and renameing the installshield folder to installshield.old exetension,but it still shuts down. I have tryed uninstalling my anitviruse to see if that was causeing it,but no,still shuts down. I have a Compaq laptop,Hewlett-packard Presarioc300 (Reo24PA#ABGF.05) notebook.windows xp home edition.with 248 megabytes useable installed memory.security definitions are up to date. I have a mobile Intel (R)945GM exspress chipset family graphics card (up to date) .Can some one figure out whats wrong for me,as I am house bound and find google earth such a neat ,neat way to see my world. I love it. I dont know what thread this should have been placed in sorry,it its in the wrong place.


----------

